# Would you date a guy that's 21 and has never dated?



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

I just want an answers from girls only. If you are a guy then you can answer the same question too but referring to the opposite sex (girls) 

I'm 21 but because of my problem I never had a gf. It's not like I dont want to, it's just hard for me. I'm not too confident of myself and my looks so this is also part of the problem. About 2-3 girls in my whole life have shown interest but I guess my shyness and awkwardness around them must have turned them off. What would your reactions be if a guy says he never had a gf at 21? Is that a turnoff or something good? What would be the age where you would not date the guy because of never having a gf?


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

TreborHG9 said:


> I just want an answers from girls only. If you are a guy then you can answer the same question too but referring to the opposite sex (girls)
> 
> I'm 21 but because of my problem I never had a gf. It's not like I dont want to, it's just hard for me. I'm not too confident of myself and my looks so this is also part of the problem. About 2-3 girls in my whole life have shown interest but I guess my shyness and awkwardness around them must have turned them off. What would your reactions be if a guy says he never had a gf at 21? Is that a turnoff or something good? What would be the age where you would not date the guy because of never having a gf?


 While we're at it, let's increase to age to 25. Since I basically the same only 25.


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

freakingout said:


> While we're at it, let's increase to age to 25. Since I basically the same only 25.


It's ok dude. We are helping each other out here  Have you tried asking anyone out or has anyone tried to ask you out in the past?


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

My boyfriend was 22 and hadn't dated, I didn't see a problem with it.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Gelisa (Jun 13, 2011)

I would. I'm 21 and in the same boat. I've been asked out but the last two guys that did rubbed me the wrong way and turned out to be stalkers :/


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Same boat.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

No, I don't think I would.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

ofc ;o


30 highest I'd go for someone who hasn't dated. :>


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Chances are, if she's 25 and never had a boyfriend or a fling, she's probably unattractive. So I'd be surprised if I were to ever date one.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah i'd be happy to date a girl that has not dated, and i'd prefer it in a guy.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I would date a girl who has never dated. It's something I don't think about, or care about at all.

I sometimes wish that I had never dated. That way I can go back into it feeling naive and hopeful.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I like who I like. Their dating "reputation"/history doesn't factor in at all.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah I'd date a guy that has never dated. Doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> Chances are, if she's 25 and never had a boyfriend or a fling, she's probably unattractive. So I'd be surprised if I were to ever date one.


So are you saying/thinking that most guys would never date a 25 year old that hasn't dated?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Crisigv said:


> So are you saying/thinking that most guys would never date a 25 year old that hasn't dated?


No, that's not what I'm saying.

I'm only speaking for myself and speculating based on my experience so far. I've never met a 25 year old female virgin with no dating experience, except for one particularly ugly one.

I don't care much about a girl's experience in the dating field to be frank. If I find her cute, and she's not annoying, I'm willing to test the waters.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> No, that's not what I'm saying.
> 
> I'm only speaking for myself and speculating based on my experience so far. I've never met a 25 year old female virgin with no dating experience, except for one particularly ugly one.
> 
> I don't care much about a girl's experience in the dating field to be frank. If I find her cute, and she's not annoying, I'm willing to test the waters.


Oh okay, thanks, I was just curious. I'm pretty sure that a lot of guys think that way, though.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

SummerRae said:


> ofc ;o
> 
> 30 highest I'd go for someone who hasn't dated. :>


As a 31 who hasn't dated, this makes me feel terrible.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> As a 31 who hasn't dated, this makes me feel terrible.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm dating a guy who is 31 and he has never dated. I have no problem with that at all. In fact it makes me feel more comfortable because I didn't even kiss anyone until I was 27.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Really?? These questions are pointless... Would you date a guy whos 21, 27, 38, 49, 52 who has never dated? The forum can't speak for every girl and just like every "would you date a guy who...." question, some women will, some wont.

Plus how will they know you haven't dated before? Yeah they may see shyness but it's not like people broadcast that they haven't dated before.

I guess the same rules will apply every time.... It's more about how you come across on the date opposed to previous experience


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

I wouldn't have problem dating a guy who's never dated. Dating should be casual, not a system used to impress others.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Obviously the girls on here would as they are more understanding, but even then I think deep down they wouldn't want to, if they did I think it would be more of a sympathy vote.

Your asking a question to a bunch of people that will inevitibley say 'yes I would date a guys who's 21 and has never dated before' the thing is if you asked this question to a whole different bunch of girls who have no issues with social situations and are the party outgoing types you would get shut down, they would all say 'ewwwwww no way thats weird' and thats a fact.

I know a guy that has never dated before, I've heard of stories of him approaching girls and getting the boot straight away, you know why?

not just because hes had no dating experience but because hes really ugly and girls don't like it when he approaches them because his biggest problem is his looks not just his dating experience.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

TreborHG9 said:


> I just want an answers from girls only. If you are a guy then you can answer the same question too but referring to the opposite sex (girls)
> 
> I'm 21 but because of my problem I never had a gf. It's not like I dont want to, it's just hard for me. I'm not too confident of myself and my looks so this is also part of the problem. About 2-3 girls in my whole life have shown interest but I guess my shyness and awkwardness around them must have turned them off. What would your reactions be if a guy says he never had a gf at 21? Is that a turnoff or something good? What would be the age where you would not date the guy because of never having a gf?


Sorry to be "Derrick Downer" here:lol...but i don't see why people are soar about this:stu.....i'll probably get hate for this reply a bit....but i know i'm not "Tyson Beckford"...but i also know i'm not unattractive either.....well except ..besides my face...i'am pretty slim/small..& would call myself average...heck i've been told by older people i look like a "baby":blush...but i've also had people approach a few times..but i just don't care:no...besides that..i don't think any gender will care about your experience....i..mean..unless they're a "Unclean Woman/Man" (Sl_t, Pimp, Bimbo Jocks). ..if someone likes you..they like you..:yes..& if they don't that's their prerogative..not saying it doesn't sting..in your gut..like a thousand knives..but at the end of the day..there will be someone beautiful..made just for you..that will appreciate you & like you for you...not how for how many condom records you broke:no...aint a competition.......screw societies views on sex & virginity..frankly i'm tired of people & media telling..me..or..well..us..i guess of where..or what we should be doing at our age...for me i just want to get some type of degree..& who knows..live in a small home in the country (not likely to do the family thing)....i'll probably sound like a "geek"..which i sorta am...but..sex isn't everything...being with a GOOD person is:yes (RANT OVER)...."Now You May Proceed"


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

I would, but that's only because I'm almost 22 and I've never had a real boyfriend. You're not really going to get an idea of what the general public thinks by asking people on this site.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

EternallyRestless said:


> I would, but that's only because I'm almost 22 and I've never had a real boyfriend. You're not really going to get an idea of what the general public thinks by asking people on this site.


this

getting tired of people asking this question round here these days

its like asking are darts supposed to hit a board when thrown, the answer is always going to be yes.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

My brother didn't date until he was in his 20's. I don't know if it was when he was in his mid 20's or early 20's. I know he didn't have any girlfriends as a teenager.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I would actually feel more comfortable with a guy who has never dated, seeing as I'm in my 20's and have never dated. We'd have something in common right there.


----------



## sociallyclueless (Apr 1, 2014)

If he was good to me, yes.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Really? Yes. This goes for all ages, although I myself am trying to limit potential dating to the 20s. If I were in my 50s, I would be fine dating someone also in their 50s/40s who had never dated. I agree with Setsuna.

Sindelle, you've given me hope!


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

As long as she isn't a cold fish. I won't ask about her history so long as she won't ask about mine :yes


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

Sure. I don't get what the problem is. Lack of experience with relationships? Surely every relationship is different anyway and what you learned in previous ones can't always be brought into the next...Why is such a big deal?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Definitely not, but only because I'm not gay.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

TreborHG9 said:


> I just want an answers from girls only. *If you are a guy then you can answer the same question too but referring to the opposite sex (girls) *





DubnRun said:


> Definitely not, but only because I'm not gay.


lol, wut?


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes. I know a lot of awesome guys that are around 19 - 26 that have never dated. T be completely honest late 20s or early 30s would be a red flag for me. I would ask myself why someone in their early 30s has never been on a date..it's unusual.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

When my fiance and i got together 3.5 years ago -- prior to me he wasn't in a relationship for 10 years (he's quite older than me) and I had no issue with it. I think most girls would prefer someone "fresh"....like think of yourself as brand new merchandise lol. I don't see why guys worry so much about being virgins...it's really okay!  

oh yeah, You have to meet the right person though. Dumb girls probably won't accept you. In all relationships you start off with friendship first anyway so things should come along. But never dating or being a virgin is something I wouldn't say on the first date.


----------



## uncertainty (Aug 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm dating one now.


----------



## GameOverMan (Mar 11, 2013)

Well I would hope women would, im gonna be in the same hellpit in 2 months when im 21. Ive gotten worse and worse over time, its gotten to the point where im snappy and highly irritable to even closest family and friends.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Evasion (Dec 27, 2013)

If it was the other way around, yes I would.


----------



## Sean8988 (Apr 14, 2014)

I was in a relationship from the age of 17 too 21.She ended it on my 21st birthday.Ever since then i have remained single.It doesnt matter how long you have been single.just wait for the right person and the wait will be worth it


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

The age wouldn't be the dealbreaker other things would.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Agree with Stilla; it's not the age that would turn me off. I'm 20 and have never had a boyfriend. I don't see that that's a problem. For me it would just depend on how the person is and if I really like them.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Stilla said:


> The age wouldn't be the dealbreaker other things would.


so basically a guy being a virgin at 21 is a turn off to you?


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Rich91 said:


> so basically a guy being a virgin at 21 is a turn off to you?


She's saying it's not the actual age that's bad, but rather the reasons for being a virgin at 21. Since these are usually bad reasons: ugly, mental issues, can't connect with others etc. this basically means, yes being a virgin at an older age is a turn off.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

nothing else said:


> She's saying it's not the actual age that's bad, but rather the reasons for being a virgin at 21. Since these are usually bad reasons: ugly, mental issues, can't connect with others etc. this basically means, yes being a virgin at an older age is a turn off.


Yes, but aside from ugly, people on here typically have mental issues and have trouble connecting with others. Social anxiety isn't a walk in the park.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

so really im never gonna get laid then i suppose



DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Yes, but aside from ugly, people on here typically have mental issues and* have trouble connecting with others.* Social anxiety isn't a walk in the park.


that sounds more like aspergers doesn't it?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Rich91 said:


> so really im never gonna get laid then i suppose
> 
> that sounds more like aspergers doesn't it?


Not really. If you fear people, you have trouble connecting with them.

Aspergers is when you don't have any anxiety, but you don't connect. Social Anxiety is when a socially normal person lives underneath a web of anxiety.

When I'm not fearful, I connect fine with people. But I have very limited social contact, because I get so anxious.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Not really. If you fear people, you have trouble connecting with them.
> 
> Aspergers is when you don't have any anxiety, but you don't connect. Social Anxiety is when a socially normal person lives underneath a web of anxiety.
> 
> When I'm not fearful, I connect fine with people. But I have very limited social contact, because I get so anxious.


I dunno then I always think I have aspergers but I don't always have trouble talking to people or having things in common with other people. I don't always make eye contact but sometimes I can look people in the eyes when they are talking to me. Tbh I don't know what the hell is up with me really.

Its just I think people are too embarassed to be around me due to the way I look and sound.


----------



## CityLights89 (Dec 10, 2011)

would you date a girl who never had a boyfriend by the age of 24...almost 25?

rhetorical question


----------



## sighsigh (Nov 9, 2010)

Lol I am almost 23 and have never dated. I didn't exactly expect my love life to turn out this way when I enrolled in undergrad, to say the least. 

Well that's about to change... IT'S COLD APPROACH TIME. Watch out girls... some random dude is about to creep up on you.


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

LOL dude AWESOME


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

sighsigh said:


> Lol I am almost 23 and have never dated. I didn't exactly expect my love life to turn out this way when I enrolled in undergrad, to say the least.
> 
> Well that's about to change... IT'S COLD APPROACH TIME. Watch out girls... some random dude is about to creep up on you.


LOL dude AWESOME  I would get a heart attack if I had to walk up to a woman and start a conversation. Just the thought of what to say and what if she gets mad, makes me unconfortable


----------

